# This is a joke, right? Cause, seriously....



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.animeeyeshades.com/

It's funny how poor the print is for the glasses, Half of them are hilariously lopsided.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 30, 2009)

these look god-awful.

if you're going to do this, do it right


----------



## Runefox (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh man. Not only are they ridiculous, but they aren't even proportioned and spaced right, so it makes a :V like Tsubasa's mom. Actually, if they were going for the Captain Tsubasa look, they got it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2009)

I like how the quality of the photoshop re-coloring compliments the quality of the shit glasses.



Vintage said:


> these look god-awful.
> 
> if you're going to do this, do it right


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 30, 2009)

Could they at least be flesh-toned? For fuck sake, those are horrible.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


>


----------



## Runefox (Nov 30, 2009)

At least none of it's as creepy as the more "perfected" variant of this - Kigurumi. The fursuiting of the anime world.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 30, 2009)

-3-


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> At least none of it's as creepy as the more "perfected" variant of this - Kigurumi. The fursuiting of the anime world.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh, that's not even bad. There's nothing particularly NSFW about that link, except that it's horrifying.

EDIT: Oh, wait, there's nudity in some of the ads. No link.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Nov 30, 2009)

I think those look pretty scary actually, They make whoever wears them look like a cave dwelling monster :O


----------



## Vinzin (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, at least cover most of your face for wearing such an awful looking thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 30, 2009)

...I'm scared


----------



## Corto (Nov 30, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 30, 2009)

The way they're angled makes them look like they're looking in two different directions giving off that idiot cartoony look.  Oh the things weeaboos will buy...


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 30, 2009)

YOURS FOR JUST $9.99!


----------



## bozzles (Dec 8, 2009)

Hahaha, they look so ridiculous. I approve.


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh jesus christ, _what._

I can't think of a single redeeming bit of incentive that would make _anyone_ want to wear those, let alone myself. What the hell is the world coming to?


----------



## Kommodore (Dec 8, 2009)

That is absolutely terrifying.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 8, 2009)

they look like alien shades :V

do people not get that anime eyes look grotesquely returrded on real life faces?


----------



## Hir (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha wow they suck more than anime itself.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd buy 'em.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I'd buy 'em.


 O U!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> O U!


I'm so hilarious and sexy. 8)


----------



## Bacu (Dec 8, 2009)

Ha.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Ha.


 
Ho.



SirRob said:


> I'm so hilarious and sexy. 8)


 
Wait, What?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wait, What?


I thought it was pretty self-explanatory, but I'll rephrase it for you. I'm so funny and good looking. 8)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I thought it was pretty self-explanatory, but I'll rephrase it for you. I'm so funny and good looking. 8)


 Har Har


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 9, 2009)

​

[URL]http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/9/9b/Brianpeppers.jpg​​ 
Huh.​ 
I would have done the green girl, but it didnt let do the link.​


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 9, 2009)

Runefox said:


> At least none of it's as creepy as the more "perfected" variant of this - Kigurumi. The fursuiting of the anime world.


What's creepier is that my fiance really wants one,
for himself.


----------



## Blitz (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG,my life will never be the same.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2009)

http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/q4taov9v/mama.jpg

those glasses are SO bad  it looks so horribly bad because they are curved XD


----------

